# Preeminent breeders?



## Golden:) (Jul 6, 2012)

Gaylans is imho one of the top breeders in the country. Gaylan's Golden Retrievers: beautiful, working golden retrievers for home and sport


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Not too long ago there was a thread discussing top obedience breeders. Looking for a Top OB Breeder. It's got lots of breeder names.

I don't see Gaylans mentioned that often on the GRF but I've had some knowledgeable people recommend them.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

I don't know what people consider "preeminent" breeders, but I'd say Beth Johnson has to be at the top of anyone's list for conformation.


----------



## Door (Apr 2, 2010)

This is a good topic. I am looking forward to see what people say and what is said in the category breakdowns. I am most interested in conformation and obedience.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm definitely biased, but Harborview Goldens produces some fantastic dogs for obedience, conformation, therapy, etc.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh this will be a fun thread  I would love to see people's opinions on not just success, but the folks who are doing it the right way, dotting their i's and crossing their t's with health clearances etc.
K


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm pretty biased as well and would have to agree with DanaRuns about Beth Johnson. We feel pretty lucky to have found Maddie.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Gayle at Gaylans is a preeminent breeder more for her being at the forefront of tackling health issues and being a leader in the Golden community. Her dogs do alot of agility and field work.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

On the winning/fame factor side-

Jackie Mertens at TopBrass Goldens is a preeminent breeder of field goldens. Sunfire is a preeminent breeder of obedience goldens.

Tonya Struble at Rush Hill is a preeminent breeder of conformation goldens. 

Jane Simmons-Moake is a preeminent breeder of agility goldens

I agree about Beth Johnson/Summit, and Harborview

Julie Mackinnon at Nautilus is a preeminent breeder of show goldens

Rhonda Hovan at Faera is a preeminent breeder of conformation goldens

Back in the day, my childhood breeder Torch Flynn at Tigathoe was a preeminent breeder of the dual purpose golden. I believe Jeanne Von Barby(sp) at Elysian Goldens is closest to that now, though her current litter might be the first in a while?? 

Sylvia Donahey at BirnamWood is a preeminent breeder of conformation goldens


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for all the breeder listings and opinions.
I just looked at the Nautilus dogs, wow, they are beautiful. I had not thought about Nautilus in a long time. 
I have to say, I am a bit more partial to the look of a show golden.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Jane Simmons Moake has only bred I believe two litters, the last of which was nearly 13 years ago, so while they were successful breedings, I don't know that I'd list her as a preeminent breeder, especially since the OP asked about current breeders.

The "big three" that I think of for breeders for obedience prospects is Tanbark, Topbrass, and Sunfire. There are many other successful breeders out there, but they breed much less often than these three breeders, so just don't have the number of dogs out there. These are the breeders that consistently have multiple dogs in the top twenty five, year after year, and have tons of OTCH dogs come from them.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

very educational, I have a question you call some breeders of conformation Goldens and some show goldens. What differences do you attribute to that turn of phrase? Or do they mean the same to you.




Ljilly28 said:


> On the winning/fame factor side-
> 
> Jackie Mertens at TopBrass Goldens is a preeminent breeder of field goldens. Sunfire is a preeminent breeder of obedience goldens.
> 
> ...


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

The words are used interchangeably, I don't think there is a difference for purposes of ljilly's list. I will say that the fame part of breeding (not referring to any of the above breeders necessarily) does not always mean having all ts crossed and is dotted. To me big winning and health / longevity /soundness do not always correlate.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Oh gosh, this could be a fun thread. Here's who I am thinking off the top of my head...

Show : 
Malagold
Birnam Wood
Summit
Rush Hill
Pekay
Goodtimes (Smith)
Toasty
Nautilus
Faera
Highmark
Karagold
Kyon
Gold Rush
Asterling
Amberac
Laurell
Honor
Twin-Beau-D
Chuckanut


Performance (Obedience/Agility/Field)
Meadowpond
Sunfire
Tanbark
High Times
Wynwood
Benden
Colabaugh
Morninglo
Golly G
Emberain

Field Trial
Topbrass
Belvedere
KC's
Ida Red
Firemark
Mioak
Rockerin

I'm sure I'm missing many more, and I omitted many historical kennels no longer producing.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Ida Red is no longer producing, Jim retired. 

Mioaks is moving toward that direction. Micky has slowed way down.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Some obedience kennel stats I looked up today:

Tanbark leads the pack with number of OTCH's produced in the 50's, followed by Sunfire in the 40's. I couldn't find any other kennels that came anywhere near those numbers.

Sunfire leads the the number of OTCH MACH goldens produced at 5, and Coppertop comes in second at 4.

High Times leads the number of OTCH MH goldens at 5, Sunfire has 4.

Although several breeders have produced an OTCh MACH MH golden, only two have produced more than one, High Times and Sunfire at two each. 

I don't think the above info really means all that much, but interesting all the same.


----------



## Iris (Jan 9, 2013)

There are two good times kennels. One is lisa smith in New York and the other is kathy smith in Atlanta. They are mother and daughter.


----------



## Xn28dpos (Nov 5, 2012)

*breeder in Simi Valley Ca*

I am looking to find a successor for a handsome 13 yr old golden (companion dog) that I lost in June. From a google search found a sire in Simi Valley that looks from the photos like something that I want. My concern is that this is very far from my hoe in Del Mar Ca. And it is difficult to send off a check to hold a puppy without more information on this hobby breeder.Does anyone by chance know anything about Anna Laughrey of Hillside Golden Retrievers in Simi Valley? THANKS, JIM


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Just curious,
Do the breeders in say the north east part of the US know the breeders outside of their region? Would a breeder from NY know about breeders from say AZ?
I went to a show (albeit small) here a few months ago and all of the people definitely knew each other but they were all from the southwest (CO, NM, AZ ...) I don't remember anyone being from another region


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

It would not be at all unusual for breeders from one part of the country to be familiar with breeders from other parts of the country. Most of us are on the same discussion groups, see each other at regional and national specialties, may have spoken to each other regarding using a stud dog, etc.

The dog show world is a surprisingly small world


----------



## GoldensofMalibu (Jun 22, 2019)

Yes, I know Anna and I personally would not get a dog from her Kennel. She claims that her dogs are solid in their lineage, but I did some hard digging (no pun intended) and there is rampant inbreeding.


----------



## GoldenHeartTherapy (Sep 13, 2017)

Hello! 

I'm finding this post a number of years after it was originally discussed. It looks like it was a lively discussion then! Just out of curiosity, has the "landscape" of preeminent breeders changed much in this time? 

Also - based on a number of comments in this thread, is this an accurate statement: aside from the most "preeminent" breeders, there are a variety of smaller breeders who produce similarly healthy/well-rounded/successful dogs, but as a result of producing fewer dogs overall, they are not as commonly recognized?


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

One dog can make a breeder "famous," but it takes two to become "preeminent." I'm only half joking.


----------

